# Γενικά > Αγαπημένα Βιβλία Ψυχολογίας >  Πήτερ Παν ή Το Θλιμμένο Παιδί

## kutchunie

Πολύ ωραίο βιβλίο. Πολύ συγκινητικό. Άνθρωποι που είχαν τραυματικά παιδικά χρόνια, θα βοηθηθούν ή τουλάχιστον θα τους αγγίξει. Αξίζει να διαβαστεί

----------

